

Sumo: One-off EC2 Instance Launching - _pius
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/8/28/sumo_oneoff_ec2_instance_lanching/

======
oomkiller
I was introduced to Sumo at RubyHoedown 2009, It looked like a very simple way
to get redis or mongodb rolling quickly.

------
jacquesm
title typo alert

~~~
_pius
Thanks. I was tempted to be a jerk and just add "(sic)" to the original title,
but I decided to correct it instead. :P

